# Rip PSX games to ISO?



## kaivorth

How would I rip a PSX game, (Final Fantasy Tactics) to my computer as an ISO so I can use epsxe to play it? I own the original disc and wanted to play it again without needing the CD everytime I play it


----------



## halifax1

Can't you just use DVD Decrypter and Alcohol 120% or Nero?

I would try DVD Decrypter.


----------



## kaivorth

Please explain how I would use DVD Decrpytor to do this, as I already have that installed


----------



## /Ben

ImgBurn. I use that very program to do the same thing.









Click here to download.


----------



## Peroxide

It's a PSX game, so it'd on a CD-R, all you'll need is ANY program that can read and record the image from the CD.

Nero, Alcohol, ISOBuster anything will work.

Just extra the image to .iso or any will really work, then just mount the image or get a front end mounter for epsxe and voila.

I would check the forums though, I think due to transparency and such in Tactics, there are certain GPU plugins/settings you need for perfect visual performance, but yeah.


----------



## halifax1

You can use any app named above, but I've used DVD Decrypter to create an ISO copy of a PSX disk.

All you need to do is open the program, and choose the Read tab, and then save the ISO.

ImgBurn is basically the same app, just better, so if you want to download that, I would, since it's far advanced and updated.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

ImgBurn FTW! Just set it to "Create Image File from Disk", set where to save it, and there you go, you have a .iso.


----------



## /Ben

Indeed. So easy. So small. So good. And it's free !


----------



## Ramzinho

Decrybter = ImgBurn by the way same software just a different name and layout


----------



## halifax1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ramzinho* 
Decrybter = ImgBurn by the way same software just a different name and layout

Except ImgBurn is actually still supported and Decrypter isn't.


----------



## /Ben

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ramzinho* 
Decrybter = ImgBurn by the way same software just a different name and layout

I bet you ImgBurn is much easyer too.


----------



## Coma

Quote:


Originally Posted by */Ben* 
ImgBurn. I use that very program to do the same thing.









Click here to download.

DVD Decrypter is unnecessary... its function is removing encryption from DVD *Video* discs. It also has many other functions that are only useful when you have a DVD Video disc.


----------



## kaivorth

Well IMGBurn is doing wonders for me right now. Ripped the game in 5min








Thx!

Rep+ to people who recommended it


----------



## halifax1

Glad you checked it out.


----------

